

Why it's better to be hardworking than smart - kn0thing
http://www.reddit.com/r/DoesAnybodyElse/comments/e4ejp/dae_feel_like_being_labeled_a_smart_kid_set_them/c158f4b

======
jamesbritt
"Those whom the Gods would destroy, they first call promising."

    
    
      -- Cyril Connolly

